# Yet another newbie!



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Kate (gosh you'd never have guessed that!). Got my 1st TT at the beginning of August and I don't think I've ever spent so much time washing and polishing and drooling (hence all the washing) over a car before.

It must be love [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

She's a nearly 9 year old Amulet Red 225 Roadster, but she doesn't look anything like that old, and to say I'm pleased is an understatement!

Anyway, new to the forum, so I thought I'd say hi. We'll be at the Audi Driver day at our local Castle Coombe circuit on the 10th October, so if you see K44 TTR be sure to say hi to Carrie! Her mum probably won't be far away either.......

Kate


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks. I am actually in the TTOC as well, but haven't quite mastered getting my signature sorted yet!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to the TTOC... what's your TTOC number and I will get your signature strip for you...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

PM me over your membership number and I'll sort it for you :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hi Kate and Welcome from another Amulet Red TTR owner 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> PM me over your membership number and I'll sort it for you :wink:


i got there before you










This is Kate's number I am guessing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome see you at ADI make sure you say hellow I will be the one in the yellow roadster


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all your help.

I feel like a proper member now all my bits show properly!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the forum and to the TTOC... what's your TTOC number and I will get your signature strip for you...


You slavering, smooth talking bar steward. :lol:

cheers

rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT Kate said:


> Thanks to everyone for all your help.
> 
> I feel like a proper member now all my bits show properly!


Showing of your bits hey!!!!



rustyintegrale said:


> You slavering, smooth talking bar steward. :lol:
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich


You know me Rich 

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Kate

see you at the ADI 

Mark


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi kate and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi kate :wink:


----------

